# XP nach neuinstallation:  ungültige win32-anwendung



## r3pl4y (2. Dezember 2003)

hi leute

bin ja kein anfänger was windows angeht. aber so was hab ich noch nicht erlebt. ich habe eine festplatte die in 3 partitionen geteilt ist. c,d und e. auf dem e habe ich all mein backup. gestern habe ich c formatiert da ich das windows neu installieren wollte. klappte auch schön wie immer. nur als ich dann auf mein backup zugreifen will, kommt immer die meldung: "DASPROGRAMM.exe ist keine gültige win32-Anwendung".

Alle anderen Dateien ausser "exe" funktionieren alle auf der backup partition. nur exe dateien machen probleme.

habe schon virengescannt und userrechte vergeben. ich scheine rechte zu haben, aber kann halt nu dateien öffnen die keine exe sind.

ich wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. danke

Partitionen sind NTFS


----------



## DregAss-AnatomiE (2. Dezember 2003)

*DASPROGRAMM.exe*

Hi    

hattest du vorher ein anderes system drauf? fals ja könnte es sein das er problemme mit irgendwelchen DOS dateien hat und diese nicht öffnen kann!

das der alle .exe dateien nicht öfnen kann, kann nicht sein da er ja auch welche zum starten von den anderen dateien brach. und zum systemstart auch

Achso und meinst wirklich "DASPROGRAMM.exe ist keine gültige win32-Anwendungoder" oder komt wenn du z.B. nero öffnen willst "nero.exe ist keine gültige win32-Anwendung" weil wenn du das erste meinst bin ich mir zimlich sicher das es ein VIRUS ist! 

schreib nochmal was jetzt genau ist versuche dir dann weiter zu helfen! oder schicke mir mal ein bild von der meldung per email an DregAss_anatomie@gmx.de   würde mir glaube ich sehr helfen dir zu helfen   


Visit us http://WWW.DREGASS.DE  danke


----------

